# 2003 acura rsx is how fast?



## black99bimmer (Jun 3, 2006)

so im driving home from chicago today and im sittin at 80 on cruise when an acura comes up on me MOVIN!! so i pull over cause i have about 200 yards till i rear end a semi, well acura starts creepin pat till im almost on the semi then floors it, so i decide to play just a little, well i pull behind him and go. i caught him around 100 but toyed a little till the highway was completely empty in front of us, then i pulled next to him at 120 and smiled, then passed him on up. my question is how fast are these little cars? and we were on highway 55 in the middle of nowhere all alone, so no flames please:thumbup:


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

not that fast, they're front wheel drive. Your car could easily take it to the house any day of the week.


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

They're actually decently fast for that price bracket esp. in Type S specs. Terrific pocket rockets with 200hp and a 8100rpm rev limiter. Front wheel drive won't really matter too much once you're moving, it only really hurts off the line when all the weight quickly shifts rearward and the front wheels scrabble like a cat on lineolium. The only catch is that you have to row, row, row the gearbox on that thing to keep it in its sweet spot (6500-8100rpm).


----------



## GoHack (Jun 15, 2006)

Was it the standard model or the Type S?

The US version of the Type S comes w/a 210 hp N/A 2.0 Liter 4 cylinder, w/a 11.0:1 compression ration, engine, w/a six speed manual transmission. The Japanese and Australian versions, called the Type R, come w/a 217hp, w/a 11.5:1 compression ratio, engine, a different gear ration 6 speed manual, w/a LSD, and the body is lighter w/no rear seat, no sound insulation, and the suspensions and engine hood are made of aluminum. The main differences are, the heads, which are made using a finer grid casting sand, which allows for much smoother ports, of course the 11.5 vs 11.0:1 compression ration, the cam's, and the exhaust, where the CAT's are farter back, rather than near the engine. The parts are interchangeable, and imported, so someone could have in all essence, a Type R. 

The basic RSX comes w/either an automatic transmission, or 5 speed manual, w/a 160 hp 2.0 liter 4 cylinder engine.

They do, or did have the problem of over reving, when you down shifted into the wrong gear, and blowing, at least when they first can out, they did. The gears, the 6 speed, are close and it is easly to miss a gear, especially when you are new to using a manual transmission.

Are they fast, yes. Faster than a Bimmer? Over all, no, at least not stock, and depending the which BMW model goes up against it. They do have a good power to weight advantage.

I bought one, a Type S, when they first came out, back in 2002. Had it for a year. At the time, there weren't a whole lot of after market parts for them. I got something like 38 mpg doing 70 mph. So they are pretty good on gas. No complaints about it. At the time, I needed a truck, so I traded it in. I regreted it after.
.


----------



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

The base model is slow, 160 HP, but as AzN mentioned the RSX-S has 200 HP. It also responds well to modifications. The type-S is the spiritual successor to the Integra GSR and handles reasonably decently for a front-drive (once the dopey OEM "M&S rated" tires are replaced) so I wouldn't consider it a slow car.


----------



## black99bimmer (Jun 3, 2006)

sorry guys!!! it was a new tsx. i started looking up stats and realized that it wasnt the same rear end as an rsx so i hit acuras web site and it was a tsx.


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

TSX is still quick when paired with a manual and has a 2.4 liter 205hp (or 210 somethin like that......the SAE numbers have changed) engine now. But drop a slushie into the torque-less Honda engine and forget about any kind of decent speed/response. But its still a terrific car and I would take one over any US-spec accord anyday. The TSX is the european Accord just FYI.

I wish Honda didnt drop the RSX and do a dopey facelift with the TSX. Honda makes great 4 cyl engines when they're small and high-revving. I just hate it when they water it down like in the more plebian Civics and Accords cuz they have none of the high rpm of their stronger siblings and none of the low-end torque of other 4 cyl engines on the market.


----------



## GoHack (Jun 15, 2006)

AzNMpower32 said:


> TSX is still quick when paired with a manual and has a 2.4 liter 205hp (or 210 somethin like that......the SAE numbers have changed) engine now. But drop a slushie into the torque-less Honda engine and forget about any kind of decent speed/response. But its still a terrific car and I would take one over any US-spec accord anyday. The TSX is the european Accord just FYI.
> 
> I wish Honda didnt drop the RSX and do a dopey facelift with the TSX. Honda makes great 4 cyl engines when they're small and high-revving. I just hate it when they water it down like in the more plebian Civics and Accords cuz they have none of the high rpm of their stronger siblings and none of the low-end torque of other 4 cyl engines on the market.


Again, from my owning the Type S model, it is a great car, fast, excellent milege, no mechanical issues, that I'm aware of. To get as much as 217 hp (Type R model, 210 hp from the Type S) from a N/A engine is amazing, though I don't know how they get that number, either measured off the engine, or off the wheels. Why they want to shut down a very popular model line is beyond me.
.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Since when is 0-60 in 7.5 seconds considered fast?:dunno:


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

BmW745On19's said:


> Since when is 0-60 in 7.5 seconds considered fast?:dunno:


0-60 times aren't very representative. The TSX has a tendency for some axle-hop off the line and the typical god-awful OEM tires supplied by Honda do anything but grip. C'mon its a 4 cyl in a 4 door sedan...........don't expect BMW 325i acceleration times. Oh wait, now its 328i now isnt it?


----------

